# Available Prayer Books?



## TaylorOtwell (May 23, 2009)

What prayer books are you all aware of? I know about Valley of Vision, Lutheran Book of Prayer, and the books by Ken Boa. Are there any other good prayer books?


----------



## PresbyDane (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Dragoon (May 23, 2009)

More a book on prayer, than a prayer book (although it does contain some excellent prayers) is Matthew Henrys: A Method for Prayer, a new edition Edited by J. Ligon Duncan came out a few years back, by Reformed Academic Press

-----Added 5/23/2009 at 07:56:03 EST-----

Sorry for the double post but as I was running through my library I also found, 
Spurgeon's Prayers, published by Christian Focus Publications. It is a good collection of prayers that Spurgeon prayer before and after some of his messages.


----------



## VilnaGaon (May 23, 2009)

Starck's Prayer Book is really good. Starck was a 17th Century Lutheran theologian. You can get a copy on Amazon.com. 
The Practice if Piety by the Puritan Lewis Bayly is another excellent choice. You can read it online but it is very hard to find a copy for sale. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dragoon (May 23, 2009)

Luther's Prayers, Augsburg Fortress. According to the index, the book contains One hundred and eighty-five prayers arranged by topic.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 23, 2009)

Sounds interesting thanks


----------



## TaylorOtwell (May 23, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> Starck's Prayer Book is really good. Starck was a 17th Century Lutheran theologian. You can get a copy on Amazon.com.
> The Practice if Piety by the Puritan Lewis Bayly is another excellent choice. You can read it online but it is very hard to find a copy for sale. Hope this helps.



How is it arranged? Is it arranged into daily sections?


----------



## christiana (May 23, 2009)

John Bunyan's book 'Prayer' was written to object to the use of all prayer books and/or ritual prayer. It is a great book actually and defines prayer and gives the how, why and when of prayer. My class at church did a study on this book and I received much benefit.


----------



## VilnaGaon (May 24, 2009)

TaylorOtwell said:


> VilnaGaon said:
> 
> 
> > Starck's Prayer Book is really good. Starck was a 17th Century Lutheran theologian. You can get a copy on Amazon.com.
> ...



Starck's Prayer has daily morning and evening prayers for every day of the week. It also has other prayers according to the Church calendar and countless prayers for special occasions. At 600+ pages it is probably one of the larger prayer books out there. 
I don't like the modern prayer books you find today. They are weak, anemic, man-centred not like Starck or Bayley. Starck and Bayley are God-centred, Christ Honouring with real depth and full of Solid Theology. 

Plus if you ever come across the devotions of Lancelot Andrewes(one of the KJV translators) snap it up. It's worth it's weight in gold.


----------

